# If you lift heavy weights you will get bigger, and if you lift lighter weights you wi



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: Is it true that if you lift heavy weights you will get bigger, and if you lift lighter weights you will get cut? Answer: Well, it is true that heavier weights and lower reps will be more effective in building size and strength. However it is not true that lighter weights get you cut. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

